# Tomato Basil Salad Dressing



## norgeskog (Dec 6, 2004)

I love Marie Callender's tomatoe basil salad dressing and would like to duplicate it.  Anyone have any ideas?  I tried google and came up with nothing, also FTV.  I know it contains canned tomatoes (think they are canned, but they could be fresh roasted), oil, basil, and garlic.  But that combination does not taste right.


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 7, 2004)

This is one that I use.  I love it one salads and over roasted vegetables. I have not had Marie's so I do not know if it is close.

Tomato Basil Dressing
1 medium tomato 
1/4 c fresh basil leaves 
4 tb mild vinegar (I like champagne or rice wine) 
1/2 c extra virgin olive oil 
1 clove garlic, minced 
Salt and pepper to taste

1.Combine all ingredients in a food processor. Blend until creamy. Adjust flavors if necessary.


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 7, 2004)

kansasgirl said:
			
		

> This is one that I use.  I love it one salads and over roasted vegetables. I have not had Marie's so I do not know if it is close.
> 
> Tomato Basil Dressing
> 1 medium tomato
> ...



Thank you so much  kansasgirl, it sounds like it is pretty close, I will try it and let you know.  Thanks again.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 8, 2004)

Sounds good.  I wil have to try this recipe, just watch out for those food processor blades!!  They have a mean bite.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 11, 2004)

kansasgirl, i tried your recipe.   It is very good.  I had it over a mixed green salad.  Thanks!!


----------

